# How was your day?



## aedude94

Ahoj! I was wondering how you would translate "How was you day?" or "How did your day go?" into Czech? Can you use the verbs "jit" or "byt" or is there some other way of saying it? Would "Jak sel tvuj dnes?" or something like that sound too weird? *Sorry about the hacky and carky*


----------



## Jana337

Dnes - today.

A literal translation/doslovný překlad: Jaký byl Tvůj den?
A natural translation/přirozený překlad: Jak ses (dnes) měl/měla? (he/she)


----------



## aedude94

Thank you very much!


----------



## .Lola.

Another possibility would be:
"Jaký jsi měl/a den?"
(But "Jak ses měl/a?" still sounds more natural to me.)


----------



## Tom.K.

Yes, "mít se" is a verb that is generally used to express a state of being. 

Examples: 
Jak se máš = How are you
Jak ses dnes měl = How have you been today
Poslední dobou se mám skvěle = I´ve been really great recently
Měj se hezky = Have a great time until I next see you! 

You wouldn´t use "být" about yourself in that way - if you say 
"jsem dnes skvělý" it means "I´m a great person today".. arrogant assumption  

On the other hand "Jsem dnes smutný/veselý" is fine - no harm in saying you´re a sad/happy person today!


----------



## Carrie2

Tom.K. said:


> Jak ses dnes měl


 
I'm very ignorant, my Czech is very basic. Could someone tell me why it's ses here and not se, please? Isn't it just the reflexive pronoun? Three different people have written "ses", so I guess it's not a typing error...


----------



## Jana337

Yes, it is reflexive but not quite regular

Past tense of reflexive verbs: to be + *the reflexive particle* + past participle:
já _jsem_ *se* smál
ty *ses *(evolved from "jsi *se*" which would be regular but is wrong) smál
on *se* smál
my _jsme_ *se* smáli
vy _jste_ *se* smáli
oni *se* smáli

Notice that "to be" is absent from the 3rd person in the past tense.

Same for "si", the other reflexive particle:
já jsem *si *myslel
ty *sis *("jsi *si*") myslel 
on *si *myslel
my jsme *si *mysleli
vy jste *si *mysleli
oni *si *mysleli


----------



## Carrie2

Jana337, thank you so much! Děkuju moc!


----------

